# New G 'n' R



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ive had the album a few weeks now, but only really given it a proper blast whilst everyone was out for an hour today......

it rocks, and i love it!

anyone else got any views?????

guns song


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> ive had the album a few weeks now, but only really given it a proper blast whilst everyone was out for an hour today......
> 
> it rocks, and i love it!
> 
> ...


Got it a while ago, its good, very good in fact, but 15 years work? Who are they kidding?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I think the album is great. Always liked GNR and I'm glad their latest didn't disappoint.


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

After seeing them live last year I haven't listened to it out of principal. What a diva Rose is, 2 hours late on stage and stormed off in a huff!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Received it (and the AC/DC one) for Xmas from a niece and nephew.

Gotta say that I'm far more impressed with the GnR cd than the AC/DC one.

G n R have always given "attitude" at their live shows, I saw them at Donnington in 1988 .................. to say they were ooh: would be putting it mildly. Sadly they weren't the only ones that died that day.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Guns n Roses? Dire pastiche of the real thing. Garbage.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> ive had the album a few weeks now, but only really given it a proper blast whilst everyone was out for an hour today......
> 
> it rocks, and i love it!
> 
> ...


Hmm... sounds confused and sort of _desperate_ to me. But each to their own, I guess.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Its not a patch on Metallica's new offering Death Magnetic


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Parabola said:


> Its not a patch on Metallica's new offering Death Magnetic


Not by a country mile.

It is good for a G n R song but never rated them on a wide scale.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have been listening to this since Xmas morning, my eldest has it, IMO it's piss poor, a whole lotta fillin going on  By far the worst of his 3 Xmas CD's.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

I have to admit that I haven't listened to all of it, but that which I did was rubbish!!

Not a patch on their best album, which was appetite for destruction - Now that's a class album!!

Mark


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Mrcrowley said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > Its not a patch on Metallica's new offering Death Magnetic
> ...


I with these guys Metallica


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Sparky said:


> I have to admit that I haven't listened to all of it, but that which I did was rubbish!!
> 
> Not a patch on their best album, which was *appetite for destruction - Now that's a class album*!!
> 
> Mark


Agreed


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Sparky said:


> I have to admit that I haven't listened to all of it, but that which I did was rubbish!!
> 
> Not a patch on their best album, which was appetite for destruction - Now that's a class album!!
> 
> Mark


I have heard it all. Well past "their" best - well it's not really a GnR album is it?

Axl lost the plot years ago & never found it again.


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Great Northeastern Railway

A CD of trains ??

:lol:

I know

Taxi for Synchro


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I got to track 6 and turned it off as i was disappointed, its was just plain tripe.

Now Death Magnetic was a much more welcomed album but after St Anger it wasnt really hard now was it :tongue2: so maybe the next GnR album will be good then?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

St Anger was just relentless, its exhausting just listening to it, I really think that Death Magnetic is as good as the stuff they were doing in the 80's.


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Death magnetic is like something new taken from the past 

I liked it.

Not really a fan of Guns n roses, except for their few extremely good tracks.

But St.Anger was :disgust:

Anyone here likes Opeth?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

No disrespect Big Guy but this sort of stuff is well past it's sell by date, managed No 26 in the album charts, not bad for has-beans


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Guns 'n' Roses? Nah it isn't ..... it is the Axl Rose band









Rose is the only member left from the classic line-up.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

potz said:


> Old hat. I posted about that, the new Metallica effort and the latest AC/DC jobbie ages ago.


i agree ive had and got bored with those 3 albums ,although ive just got death magnetic for my guitar hero thats pretty cool.

i will say though my favorite album of the year has to be the seldom seen kid it hasnt left my ipod since i got it .

jason.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

potz said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


i suppose they are a bit of a marmite band but imo they have produced 4 amazing albums and their first is in my top 5 of all time .

other highlights then of the year has to be - serj tankian ,santogold,cold war kids,and roots manuva .i wouldnt say i have strange taste in music i just like good stuff basically my problem is ill get it before everyone else either through connections or downloading and by the time people discover it ive got bored of it .

jason.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

cold war kids :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Serj rocks.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Parabola said:


> Its not a patch on Metallica's new offering Death Magnetic


mmmmm, personally i dont think they've donw anything decent since master of puppets......"...and justice for all..." IMO......st anger? pure sh!t......the band has a seriously bad attitude, and treat there fans like sh!te......death magnetic sounds like a band desperatly trying to find what they used to be good at.......which used to be cool and edgy....which is something they will never be now.

they never should have sold out in the first place.......


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I dont think that Metallica are that bad really and IMO never sold out they just moved with the times and though that after S&M they were just growing old gracefully.

I know what you mean about Death Magnetic though as its so much like the Puppets/Justice era but still that hasnt stopped my buying tickets to see them next month at the arena


----------

